# Silver Arowana



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

does anyone know of black or silver arowana in aus?
and if so are they being bred? is there a price? are they availiable often?


----------



## kupper (Jan 9, 2011)

there actually on the noxious list mate and you don't want to get busted with one


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

way to piss on my fire kupper


----------



## kupper (Jan 9, 2011)

sorry mate , try a jardini or leichardi there native and there just as good if not better


----------



## scorps (Jan 9, 2011)

There are heaps of Arowana in aus, just gotta look in the right places, I am not sure of the legalities on them but have seen them for sale in petshops and advertised on the internet, prices where around the 3k mark if I remember right.


----------



## hornet (Jan 9, 2011)

i believe its the importation thats illegal, not the keeping. i too have seen them offered for sale from time to time

---------- Post added 09-Jan-11 at 08:26 AM ----------

quick gumtree search found 2 for sale in the brisbane area
Mr - Pets, livestock - Gumtree Brisbane
5 year old silver arowana with 7ft fish tank setup $1000 ono - Pets, other pets - Gumtree Brisbane


----------



## Gibblore (Jan 9, 2011)

They are around best places are some of the smaller shops in sydney area for odd balls


----------



## kupper (Jan 9, 2011)

noxious list means keeping , breeding and selling of these animals is illegal 

I know because i used to work for an aquarium wholesale company , but in sydney you can also buy alligator gars pacu ect which are also on the noxious listings


----------



## hornet (Jan 9, 2011)

kupper said:


> noxious list means keeping , breeding and selling of these animals is illegal
> 
> I know because i used to work for an aquarium wholesale company


 
could you link me to the legislation that states that? All the info i have been able to find is they are NOT on the noxious list, seeing as they are freely advertised on the net, sold in fish shops and traded openly on aquarium forums makes me think they are not noxious


----------



## kupper (Jan 9, 2011)

seems in 2006 they where moved to the grey list but live import is still not allowable 

extract from a letter that was posed by a breeder :


Dear Mr. Chaw
Thankyou for your email of 21 May 2008 seeking information regarding the legalisation of Scleropages formosus (Asian Arowana) in Australia.
The Asian Arowana is not listed on the Environment Protection and Biodiversity Conservation Act 1999 (EPBC Act) list of specimens approved for live import; therefore it is currently illegal to import this species into Australia.
An application was received by the Department of the Environment, Water, Heritage and the Arts (DEWHA) in August 2006 to amend the list of specimens suitable for live import to include Asian Arowana. This application was rejected for inclusion on Part 2 of the list by the Minister for the Environment and Water Resources on 26 September 2007.
The primary reasons for rejecting inclusion of the species on the live import list were:

There is potential for the species to establish feral populations in northern Australia. Their potential for establishment could have undesirable impacts on the Australian environment. For example two native species in the same genus occur in northern Australia and have the same habitat requirements as the Asian Arowana. Competition would therefore be probable if a population was to establish in Australia, to the possible detriment of both native species.

Asian Arowana is listed on the “grey list” under the Strategic Approach to the Management of Ornamental Fish in Australia, which was endorsed by Commonwealth, State and Territory Ministers at the Natural Resources Management Ministerial Council on 24th November 2006. Species on the “grey list” are being reviewed under this strategy to decide whether they should be considered a noxious species. It is likely that states and territories would not accept the general keeping of this species if they were considered noxious and in this context, a decision to list such species on the live import list would be highly unlikely. Information on the strategy can be found at: http://www.affashop.gov.au/PdfFiles/ornamental_fish_report.pdf

Please note: Applications to amend the live import list to include Asian Arowana are not likely to be considered until the grey list review has been completed and would only be considered if the species is not a noxious species.http://www.affashop.gov.au/PdfFiles/ornamental_fish_report.pdf' \o 'blocked::http://www.affashop.gov.au/PdfFiles/ornamental_fish_report.pdf
The Asian Arowana is a CITES (Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species of Flora and Fauna) species and if listed would be an inclusion on Part 2 of the live import list. Restrictions may be imposed on Part 2 listings.
At this stage Asian Arowana cannot be legally imported into Australia due to the potential risks it poses to native Australian species, and the uncertainty of its status as a noxious species. As stated, an application to DEWHA to amend the list of specimens suitable for import has been rejected.
Further information about listing species on the live import list can be obtained from the Departments’ website:

Wildlife trade and conservation regulation in Australia - Listed Specimens

Amending the list of specimens suitable for live import (the live import list) - Wildlife trade and conservation

Yours Sincerely
Kerrie Hankinson
Exotic Species Regulation
Wildlife Branch, AWD
Department of the Environment, Water, Heritage and the Arts
ph: 02 6274 1242
fax: 02 6274 1921


----------



## hornet (Jan 9, 2011)

They are not on the NSW noxious list
Currently listed noxious fish and marine vegetation | NSW Department of Primary Industries

Not on the QLD list
Noxious fish | Primary industries & fisheries | Queensland Government

Will look into the other states lists aswell


----------



## wasgij (Jan 9, 2011)

So spotted gar, are they also illegal?


----------



## scorps (Jan 9, 2011)

oh oh I want an aligator gar  

Has any one seen that monster fish show on austar or what ever its called where there catching the 2m aligator gar


----------



## MatE (Jan 9, 2011)

There was a local guy in town who bred fish in his garage,he had a few arawana in a huge tank,they were confiscated and destroyed not sure who by.Try a saratoga they are pretty cool just have less teeth lol.


----------



## j3al3yi3oy (Jan 9, 2011)

*For Sale*

mate try qldaf forum plenty of arowana's for sale


----------



## BJC-787 (Jan 9, 2011)

there is actually 3 classes on the NSW noxious list

class 3, which can be brought and sold but only in aquairiums 
class 2, which can be kept but not sold 
class 1, which can't be kept

i have often seen people selling them on the internet singles and pairs.


----------



## spongebob (Jan 9, 2011)

There's one in my local aquarist shop in Gladesville. Not for sale just on display


----------



## Echiopsis (Jan 9, 2011)

While i was keeping fish they were fairly common, going for as little as $300 each from the right people. This is in WA....


----------



## siewmj1 (Sep 10, 2011)

There are some supplier in Australia that supply Non-native arowana. I seen a silver arowana and it can cost you 500 AUD


----------



## leamos (Sep 10, 2011)

mate of mine bought one years ago out a matraville, can't remember the name of the shop, just remember going in there and it was wall to wall illegals! bichirs, tin foils, piranas, arras, gars, red tail cats

don't understand the obsession arra, they're pretty similar to saratogas, if its to have something 'rare and exotic' I would say there are more arras being kept around the world then saratogas


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 10, 2011)

kupper said:


> there actually on the noxious list mate and you don't want to get busted with one



Thats only in Victoria. you can still keep them up here


----------



## AUSGECKO (Sep 10, 2011)

Owning one in nsw is not an issue, however it is illegal to import them. If you get caught with one and it can be proved that it has been illegally imported and not locally bred you can face legal action. I used to get silver arras for $150 each but in my opinion the Aussie saratogas are a nicer fish.


----------

